# Military Vehicles, June 2017



## urbexdevil (Jun 18, 2017)

An accidental find while picking up car parts, the tail end of a plane caught my attention which was a good enough excuse for a mooch for me.

Now it is debatable of abandoned or not as these are actually sitting at the entrance to an action park in Essex and the remains of the plane are sitting in what can only be described as a scrappie.

However on closer inspection and checking over the action parks website, they are without a doubt abandoned or at least left by the action park owners to rust away.

Unfortunately the truck looks as though it was used as a “show piece” at some stage of its life with a fake missile poking out the side, more disappointingly the whole interior had been removed.

The tracked vehicles actually looked in better condition and what I could see through the dirty windows, the entire interiors were still intact. Downside is they were all locked.

History on them? Well, I guess what you see below is what you get! If anyone can name the vehicles, even better!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 18, 2017)

The K plated truck is a Zil 131, or one of its derivatives - a standard Soviet 2.5 ton 6x6 general cargo chassis that had all sorts of rear bodies mounted on it and originated from the original WW2 designs produced by Zil. The actual producer of the 'Snow Trac' eludes me at the moment but Witham Specialist Vehicles have had a number in over the years. In the UK one can really only operate them over grass lands and suchlike - the rubber tracks wear out at a phenomenal rate when used on tarmac.


----------



## druid (Jun 18, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> ....The actual producer of the 'Snow Trac' eludes me at the moment.....



Hägglund 

(plus some extra waffle so the bulletin board accepts that this is a real post and not some attempt to break it)


----------



## smiler (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice find UD, Thanks


----------



## joe roberts (Jun 18, 2017)

Cracking find mate


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks all 



Dirus_Strictus said:


> The K plated truck is a Zil 131, or one of its derivatives - a standard Soviet 2.5 ton 6x6 general cargo chassis that had all sorts of rear bodies mounted on it and originated from the original WW2 designs produced by Zil. The actual producer of the 'Snow Trac' eludes me at the moment but Witham Specialist Vehicles have had a number in over the years. In the UK one can really only operate them over grass lands and suchlike - the rubber tracks wear out at a phenomenal rate when used on tarmac.



Handy stuff, just been informed there was more on the site as well  A return visit soon methinks


----------



## clinka (Jun 20, 2017)

I believe the aircraft is a twin seat Hawker Hunter trainer. Can't help with the vehicles though.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 20, 2017)

clinka said:


> I believe the aircraft is a twin seat Hawker Hunter trainer.



Hunter T7.


----------



## 80085fan (Jun 22, 2017)

Hagglund BV206

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandvagn_206


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

Like the shot of the headlamp and weed!


----------



## THEGART (Nov 23, 2017)

hahhah just love the missile sticking out the side of the truck , bet the occupants made a hasty exit!


----------



## Woodlandliving (Jan 2, 2018)

Wonder if the Bv206 is for sale I already have one and that would be great for spares!!


----------



## Potter (Jan 6, 2018)

Interesting find. Great stuff.


----------

